# First bull of the year



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

We rented a cabin at Crystal Beach for a buddy's bachelor party. Decided to get up early and hit the water.
Managed this 88" bull shark.
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Beast Mode!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice shark! Any more pics? I almost want to say that is a Sandbar Shark and not a bull.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Nice shark! Any more pics? I almost want to say that is a Sandbar Shark and not a bull.


Pix can sometimes be deceiving, but I'm with joe, that's one hell of a dorsal for a bull.

Nice catch though!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like a Sandbar sharkie, nice catch!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Aggreed not a bull but an awesome catch, none the less.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Funny part is the girl in th background that wants a picture bad but doesnt want to get to close! I will stay here and take the pic. Shark!!!

I didnt know that they come in that close!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Either way that is one nice shark! WTG!


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Agreed, check out the shape and size of that dorsal! Almost definitely a sandbar BUT, who cares! Thats bigger than any ive landed from the beach thus far! Good job


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Hell of a shark man!!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

That's a sandbar. Look at the dorsal fin of these 2 pics of a 90" Sandbar and a 82" Bull. Nice catch man!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

The frontal money shot is also a dead giveaway. Bulls have rounder wider snouts whereas Sandbars are more pointed like the one in your pic.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Sandbar! congrats on your first of the year.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, sorry, bad identification on my part...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

MNsurf said:


> Yes, sorry, bad identification on my part...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's understandable. Very nice catch indeed. :brew:


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I started shark fishing last summer. I still have a long way to go, lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

I was a looky lou that day and watched the whole fight. When it was beached I said Bull due to the short snout and girth. Awhile later I looked at the pics and noticed the tall dosral also and thought Sandbar. You guys did great on the catch and release that day. Hope your buddy recovered from the beer pong. Nice Catch!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Ha, my buddy ( not the one who helped land the shark) fell off a bar stool playing beer pong and broke his wrist. Now he will probably be in a cast for his wedding. That's why I don't play beer pong!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

What reel did you catch him with


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Way to go! Thats a great shark..


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice catch. Thats the size that gives me the hebby jeebs when wading and you dont spot them until they are 10yrds away.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Used a Daiwa 9000 w/ 100# Power Pro and an 80# mono topshot


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your a lucky cat.Not the one getting married,and caught a swell of a shark.Just kidding about the married part,but that is a seriously dandy lawyer.


----------

